# Paph concolor



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2012)

It was quite a while that Iposted pics here; tried these last weeks but Imageshack seems to not like me anymore, bringing me error codes like :
=>_ You must provide a valid auth token or dev key. see http://code.google.com/p/imageshackapi/ _

So I def. went over to Photobucket, hope this works! ==> yes, it does 

Here first pics of a nice paph. concolor plant I got from B. Popow beginning 2011, 3 growths; in may spikes showed up, june 3 of them with 2-3 buds !!!







now starting to open nice shaped blooms !!!






I shall post more pics when more buds open

Jean


----------



## fbrem (Jul 1, 2012)

very nice indeed, thanks for posting


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice!

Paphman910


----------



## John M (Jul 1, 2012)

You've got a fine plant there, Jean! The shape is great and obviously, that clone is vigorous! I'll look forward to more photos when more flowers are open.


----------



## fibre (Jul 1, 2012)

What a nice concolor! :clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 1, 2012)

lovely!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 1, 2012)

Very Nice! One of my favorites


----------



## GuRu (Jul 1, 2012)

Altogether four buds, that's a great achievement of both - plant and grower. Way to go Jean !


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Ditto (Jul 1, 2012)

Excellent !


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2012)

Triple deuces!:clap:

Foliage looks great too Jean.


----------



## Clark (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like its blooming its wazoo off.
Great buy.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jul 1, 2012)

Lovely! Good growing!


----------



## emydura (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice Jean. That will look a treat whe they are all open.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 1, 2012)

Excellent job Jean. How are you growing guy? small tight pot??


----------



## Stone (Jul 1, 2012)

Great stuff Jean! I love concolor. You have a very nice specimen there.:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2012)

That's a great concolor -- excellent shape.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice, can't wait to see it in bloom.


----------



## tenman (Jul 1, 2012)

Exceptional plant!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 1, 2012)

Stunning concolor! Great display.


----------



## abax (Jul 2, 2012)

Jean, you have my deep admiration and I'm very envious.
My huge concolor hasn't bloomed for me so far and your
bloom is lovely as is the foliage. I hope if/when mine does
bloom, it's as beautiful as yours.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks like quite a prolific bloomer! Please keep us updated on the blooms!


----------



## eggshells (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks very vigorous Jean. What is the leaf span of the plant? I have one that is 7-8" in leaf span one growth plant and my other one is just 4-5" its blooming size as it has 3 growth and a bloomed fan. It looks like a concolor leaf but it seems small. So I am hoping that its just small compact clone and a true concolor.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 2, 2012)

All I can say is bravo!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks all !!!!




SlipperKing said:


> Excellent job Jean. How are you growing guy? small tight pot??



Rick, it is a solid plant conc. size : at least twice the size of my other concolors and sits still in its original plastic pot in a typical Popow mix! I will try to post a pic where this is more visible!! The plant grew for over one year now in my greenhouse with my catts, so lot of light, even if very few direct sun!!

Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Jean!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 3, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Looks very vigorous Jean. *What is the leaf span of the plant? *I have one that is 7-8" in leaf span one growth plant and my other one is just 4-5" its blooming size as it has 3 growth and a bloomed fan. It looks like a concolor leaf but it seems small. So I am hoping that its just small compact clone and a true concolor.



Leaf span is *35 cm + => 14 " +* !!

Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 3, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Leaf span is *35 cm + => 14 " +* !!
> 
> Jean



Dang! that's huge!!!!


----------



## Carper (Jul 3, 2012)

Simply great plant, healthy and a great display!:clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## eggshells (Jul 3, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Leaf span is *35 cm + => 14 " +* !!
> 
> Jean



Dang that is large. I like it.


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 3, 2012)

Well done Jean! Its is very beautiful!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 10, 2012)

Update per 10.07: 3 blooms open 







Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 10, 2012)

very pretty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2012)

Look at all those buds! I'm no expert, but that looks like a really good concolor -- maybe even awardable.

Nice photo, also.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 10, 2012)

That concolor is just lovely and and so is the photo!!!!!


----------



## Stone (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful plant Jean!! Could you take a couple more pics of the whole plant from further back? I love it!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 11, 2012)

Stone said:


> Beautiful plant Jean!! Could you take a couple more pics of the whole plant from further back? I love it!!!!



a little more of the plant 






Jean


----------



## Stone (Jul 11, 2012)

Ah yes. beautiful!!!!! Thanks Jean:clap:


----------



## abax (Jul 15, 2012)

Gorgeous! You give me hope for my huge, multigrowth
concolor.


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 15, 2012)

A very nice flowering and as every bodies say vigorous plant!


----------



## GuRu (Jul 15, 2012)

Jean, as I wrote already before -what a great achivement and most of the buds have become lovely flowers now. I counted four buds from your first photo but now there seem to be more? Furthermore great photos - congrats !


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2012)

That's looking awesome Jean.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## brice (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Jean, 

That's an amazing blooming!!!! You know my interest for this subgenus and specially for concolor  , I will be proud to have a concolor like this one in my collection . Very nice Job! Congrats

Brice


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 16, 2012)

brice said:


> Hi Jean,
> 
> That's an amazing blooming!!!! You know my interest for this subgenus and specially for concolor  , I will be proud to have a concolor like this one in my collection . Very nice Job! Congrats
> 
> Brice



Hi Brice, nice to read you!!!! Maybe you can come and see it in person ; some more buds have opened !!!! Jean


----------



## brice (Jul 17, 2012)

I would like to come, but for the moment it's impossible I am to far from Luxembourg! Maybe in one month I should be home for some days, I will visit you during these days, If you are home  ! 

Brice


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 19, 2012)

*Update 19.07:*

here an act. pic taken this morning! Still 3 small buds! Are they going to bring up blooms too?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 19, 2012)

super fantastic!!!


----------



## busypotter (Jul 19, 2012)

Just love speckled pouches!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 19, 2012)

What a show off!!! You concolor loves to bloom!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2012)

What a great plant!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 13, 2012)

One last pic for this blooming: all nine buds open now (3+2+4)! Jean


----------



## Stone (Aug 13, 2012)

Fantastico!!!!


----------



## zebrasamorchid (Aug 13, 2012)

very nice, congratulations


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Whata hottie!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 13, 2012)

wowowowowow!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2012)

I would find a judging center to bring that to, for sure!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 13, 2012)

You don't usually get to see that many flowers on a brachy. I agree take it to judging if possible.


----------



## Spaph (Aug 13, 2012)

Superb! What a display!


----------



## fibre (Aug 13, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## eggshells (Aug 13, 2012)

"Set as Wallpaper" on my desktop. Very nice plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations Jean!! Impressive growing and blooming!!! The idea of judging would be great!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 13, 2012)

What an impressive showing!
Some recognition is surely deserved! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 14, 2012)

No judging center in Luxembourg , maybe somewhere in Germany, but the distance...! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 14, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> No judging center in Luxembourg , maybe somewhere in Germany, but the distance...! Jean



Bummer!


----------



## Emmanuel (Aug 14, 2012)

The plant is awesome!
Can you tell us the potting mix?


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 16, 2012)

Emmanuel said:


> The plant is awesome!
> Can you tell us the *potting mix*?



It is bark with clay pebbles, ...., still the original Popow mix ! ! Jean


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2012)

Superb Jean:clap::clap::clap:


----------

